# surf fishing around Sandbridge



## cmc (Dec 23, 2007)

Just found this website so wishing Happy Holidays to all. It appears that a mother lode of stripers are being landed North and South out of Rudee Inlet. Any chance these fish are being blown close enough to shore for us surf fisherman? I've never fished the Sandbridge area, is there good beach access for day trippers? Is Sandbridge as good a bet as any this time of the year to fish the surf? Any chance to launch (drag) a small 10' inflatable (w/ motor) to fish just off the beach? Is there a good tackle shop down there I could contact for current info? All responses will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

With tomorrow's NE wind and overcast skies, there's a good chance they could come in. I know I'll be down there bright and early.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

sand flea said:


> With tomorrow's NE wind and overcast skies, there's a good chance they could come in. I know I'll be down there bright and early.



today looks perfect for hitting sandbridge.20mph ne wind, rain, cold. basically the worst conditions imaginable. but hey, thats what they like:fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just came back. It's completely unfishable, currently blowing at 30 MPH out of the NE.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hey Flea, are you running a laptop with a wireless card? Just wondering since you seem to be all over the place but still online.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report Sand Flea. I was just contemplating wasting a tank of gas to go check things out. Next I'm thinking about putting some kind of sail on the bicycles to cover more ground quicker False Cape better watch out next year


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I guess I'll forget about chasing em at SB and just throw another log in the fireplace....the R


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow morning at daylight, after the wind has laid down a little.

And E, I'm down in Tidewater for the holidays. Just popping on and offer the family computer while I'm here.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Sandbridge...*

Just got from Sandbridge myself. Very tumultuous seas to say the least. Not gonna do it.

I'm heading for the light line off Long Creek. Stripers are hitting in the sheltered areas. 

BTW, if the conditions are right, I may launch the yak off of Sandbridge or Rudee Sat. morning and troll around off the beach near the gannets & gulls for a whopper!!! PM me if you want to go. 

Skunk


----------

